# Poodle Meet up (Ontario Canada)



## poodledreams (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello all you Poodle Owners in Ontario (eastern ) I am putting together a meet up for the spring, for both toys, Minis and standard (and all the mixes too) to meet up at the* Mclennan Park in Kitchener waterloo* [/B]Ontario on* May 4th *(*at 215)* This park has a really nice dog park (it's totally fenced in) with lots of space for our fur kids to run about, theirs trees for shade and lots of garbage bins to throw the poop) for those of you with human children their climbers too) It's a really nice park! I am working on getting a Agility demo for some entertainment but I'd also love to have some competitions too for some prizes for our first ever Poodle meet and greet (and Many to come I hope) So please feel free to message me if your interested in meeting!! 
The contest would be: Best in show (tricks and such) Creative groom (those of you who groom your dogs, a photo contest) 
I look forward to meeting you all and your dog kids-Dannielle:act-up:

*Wanted to mention ALL Dogs are welcome (this dog park is open to General Public) *


----------

